# Replacement switch for fridge



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Can anyone point me in the right direction.
My 1992 Hymer B544 needs a replacement switch fo the fridge.
It is a 12v illuminated push fit rocker switch rated at 12v 10A.
The light is rated at 30mA,there is also a number,1830,this may be a part number. I've looked at Maplins and asked at local caravan servicing depot.
Any more ideas?


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Is it this one

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/electrolux-do...08845QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

Alan H


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Sorrry no it's the 12v switch. tnx for your efforts.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

I did wonder if the seller had his info right
Green is normally for the 230volts
yellow igniter
red 12volt

Might be worth asking them 

Do you know the model of fridge (plate on the inside)

Alan H


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Try Dometic if it is an Electrloux or dometic fridge:
http://www.dometic.com/enuk/Europe/United-Kingdom/Start/
Or Franks Caravans for spares on 01582 732168.
Gerry


----------



## tomoo321 (Aug 18, 2006)

I went to Maplin for the maims switch,for my Hymer.The size 20mm-30mm at 16 amps the number was gu56l or gu52g best to take old switch to match it up .


----------



## igglepiggle (Nov 7, 2007)

hi
try this 1 nl services preston 0772 316175 this is from a electrolux book
dave


----------

